
Boeing: We Are Going to Beat SpaceX to Mars. Elon Musk: “Do It.” - xaedes
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/boeing-we-are-going-to-beat-spacex-to-mars/?comments=1&post=34452417
======
dgritsko
Having missed the original "space race" by several decades, I have to say I'm
incredibly excited that I have a decent chance at seeing the first people on
Mars during my lifetime. What a time to be alive.

